# Safty to live in Ensenada B.C



## EricWoods (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
i am planning retirement have it narrowed down to 3 x places
(1) Lake Chapala, (2) Ensenada B.C. or (3) Portugal
i have been to Lake Chapala love the place only downside is the long distance from the U.S.A Border i want to have easy access to USA (i prefer driving to flying)

(2) Is the Ensenada - Playas De Rosarito safe to live or is the Cartel somewhat active here ?

(3) Is the Permanent Resident regulations & requirements same as the rest of Mexico ?

(4) I have a 1998 Mercedes Diesel Car i would like to import it is not a NAFTA type Vin # was hoping this car could be imported to Baja area i am aware it cannot if i want to take it to Lake Chapala,Jalisco,

(5) If i decide to go to Baja to check area & housing out can i get my visitor & car permit at the border on the day of entry,
(6) Can i own Property in my name in Baja on the coast have heard that it must be bought in a Mexican llc or Trust
Sorry for having so many queries all at the same time

Eric


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

EricWoods said:


> Hi Everyone,
> i am planning retirement have it narrowed down to 3 x places
> (1) Lake Chapala, (2) Ensenada B.C. or (3) Portugal
> i have been to Lake Chapala love the place only downside is the long distance from the U.S.A Border i want to have easy access to USA (i prefer driving to flying)
> ...


Can only comment on a couple of your questions.

#3 Immigration laws and regulations are Federal, so they would be the same in Baja as anywhere else in the Republic.

#5 Unless it's been changed recently, you don't require a temporary vehicle import permit as long as you stay in Baja. A permit is required to get into mainland Mexico, so they are available at the ferry terminals. You can get a tourist card for yourself at any border crossing, but you'll probably have to ask where to get it. When we entered at Tecate, no one at the actual border bothered to ask us where we were going. We had to walk back to the Immigration office to get tourist cards.

#6 Any property on the coast has to be done through a fideicomiso, (bank trust).


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes, the cartels have been active in Ensenada, though most violence has occurred further north in Rosarito and Tijuana. IMO Ensenada is as safe for Americans as most places in Mexico. The coast of northern Baja has probably the largest concentration of gringos in the country -- there may be as many as 150K. I believe the main danger from cartels, assuming you personally are not involved in the drug trade, is being randomly caught in the crossfire; but that can also happen here. Be sure to buy Mexican auto insurance if you go, don't speed, and be very polite to the cops. Ensenada is a very nice town, although it lacks the color and diversity of "the mainland."


----------

